#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Ещё о пользе и вреде алкоголя

## Шаман

Виноват, пока только об отсутствии пользы.

Только врачи начали говорить, что умеренное потребление алкоголя улучшает состояние сердца и сосудов, как оказалось, что оно вредит мозгу, а вдобавок - и сосудам.
Сотрудники психиатрической клиники при университете немецкого города Эрлангена обнаружили, что алкоголь нарушает переработку в организме вредной для нервных клеток аминокислоты гомоцистенина. Она получается в процессе обмена веществ как побочный продукт и вскоре перерабатывается в безвредные соединения. Но алкоголь блокирует это превращение, и гомоцистенин понемногу накапливается в мозговой ткани.
Случайное и нечастое потребление спиртного лишь незначительно повышает уровень гомоцистенина, но регулярная выпивка, пусть даже в небольших количествах, вредит нервным клеткам. К тому же гомоцистеин делает клетки сосудов более рыхлыми, шероховатыми, и тогда на них легче образуются бляшки холестерина.

----------

Иван Денисов (11.01.2011)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Вопрос, конечно, спорный, неоднозначный и находится в стадии изучения. С бляшками холестерина всё не так-то просто. Вот какие данные приводятся в издающейся Большой Российской энциклопедии:




> ...исследования последних 15-20 лет выявили определённый кардиозащитный эффект регулярного употребления небольших доз алкоголя (особенно виноградного вина), проявляющийся в снижении риска ишемической болезни сердца и инфаркта миокарда. Объяснение находят в том, что алкоголь способствует повышенному содержанию в крови липопротеинов высокой плотности, которые снижают склерозирующий эффект холестерина. Называется оптимальная доза: 20-40 г а. а. в среднем в день для мужчин и 10-20 г а. а. - для женщин.

----------


## Ондрий

"алкоголь способствует повышенному содержанию в крови липопротеинов высокой плотности, которые снижают склерозирующий эффект холестерина"

Интересно, а вот эти "липопротеины высокой плотности" есть возможность получать иначе, нежели через рюмку?

----------


## Skyku

Так как в крови человека содержится этиловый спирт естественного происхождения, значит алкоголь такое же естественный продукт питания как и многие другие, например кисло-молочные.
Вопрос в дозах, количестве потребления. Те же врачи знают, что 50 гр крепкого напитка (водки или коньяка) часто необходимы и полезны (возможно потому что лучше ничего пока не придумали). На практике же известно и другое - "Когда я выпью 100 грамм, я становлюсь другим человеком. И этот другой тоже хочет выпить!".

Человечество знакомо с алкоголем, кокой, опиумом давно. Как и с кованным и заостренным куском железа. Вредные это изобретения?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Так как в крови человека содержится этиловый спирт естественного происхождения, значит алкоголь такое же естественный продукт питания как и многие другие, например кисло-молочные.
> Вопрос в дозах, количестве потребления. Те же врачи знают, что 50 гр крепкого напитка (водки или коньяка) часто необходимы и полезны (возможно потому что лучше ничего пока не придумали).


Вместо 50-ти гр. водки или коньяка лучше 25 гр. абсента.
Эффект для сознания не замутняющий, а проясняющий. :Smilie:  




> Человечество знакомо с алкоголем, кокой, опиумом давно. Как и с кованным и заостренным куском железа. Вредные это изобретения?


Вопрос риторический.

----------


## Skyku

> Эффект для сознания не замутняющий, а проясняющий.


Страх замутнения сознания многим женщинам мешает испытать полный оргразм. Риторический вопрос - они поступают более правильно, опасаясь "улёта"?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> "алкоголь способствует повышенному содержанию в крови липопротеинов высокой плотности, которые снижают склерозирующий эффект холестерина"
> 
> Интересно, а вот эти "липопротеины высокой плотности" есть возможность получать иначе, нежели через рюмку?


Быть может, на этот вопрос знает ответ Steppenwolf?

----------


## Ондрий

> Страх замутнения сознания многим женщинам мешает испытать полный оргразм. Риторический вопрос - они поступают более правильно, опасаясь "улёта"?


Ну профессиональных сексопатологов тут врядли найдем  :Wink: . Все остальное - просто "мнения".

Хочу упомянуть, что воздержание от одурманивающих средств, не есть само-цель, а способ превентивной ликвидации основных причин для свершения неблагих поступков.
Женщина, как вы говорите, во время "улета" разве способна:
- набить морду (убить)
- сквернословить
- грабить
.....
.....
- и иным образом "мешать жить" остальным гражданам, нарушая УПК РФ
?  :Smilie: 




> Быть может, на этот вопрос знает ответ Steppenwolf?


А он биохимик?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Steppenwolf именно биохимик.

----------


## Asanga

Только сейчас обратил внимание



> Сотрудники психиатрической клиники при университете немецкого города Эрлангена обнаружили, что алкоголь нарушает переработку в организме вредной для нервных клеток аминокислоты гомоцистенина.


Эрланген!!! это же в Баварии
У кого что болит тот о том и говорит.
Пускай немцы лучше борются со своим ожирением от сосисок.
P.s. Понимаю, что не в тему, но уж больно много об этом городе слышал и до сих пор слышу от своих коллег.
В одной из соседних комнат на работе висит постер: "Как легко далать хорошие проекты в городе Эрлангене"

----------


## Бхусуку

> Только сейчас обратил внимание
> 
> Эрланген!!! это же в Баварии
> У кого что болит тот о том и говорит.
> Пускай немцы лучше борются со своим ожирением от сосисок.
> P.s. Понимаю, что не в тему, но уж больно много об этом городе слышал и до сих пор слышу от своих коллег.
> В одной из соседних комнат на работе висит постер: "Как легко далать хорошие проекты в городе Эрлангене"


Какое отношение это имеет к теме про алкоголь? Он от этого стал более полезным? Или наоборот, вредным?

----------


## Банзай

Наверное это не верно, но пьяный Банзай много естественнее трезвого.
Они вообще не особо дружат -)

----------


## Asanga

> Какое отношение это имеет к теме про алкоголь? Он от этого стал более полезным? Или наоборот, вредным?


Речь идет о том, что исследования на тему вреда ведут в основном те, кто с этим живет уже не одну сотню лет, и на тебе, оказывается мы не то пили и не так питались.
Именно это уже само по себе смешно.
А по поводу сосисок - это моя реплика в сторону реального вреда неправильного питания видную невооруженным взглядом в этом городе :Smilie:

----------


## Steppenwolf

Скорее химик-аналитик, но на вопрос попробую ответить. История о пользе алкоголя началась с открытия так называемого Французского парадокса
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_paradox
который заключается в том, что хотя французы потребляют гораздо больше жирной пищи, чем другие нации, частота заболеваний сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями у них мала и этот эффект относят к потреблению французами красного вина в относительно больших количествах. В чем точно заключается польза вина до сих пор не понятно. Возможно алкоголь сам по себе, возможно содержащиеся в вине полифенольные антиоксиданты. К таким исследованиям нужно относится с осторожностью, так как их, например в Штатах, открыто спонсируют виноделы, чтобы привлечь потребителей к вину, вместо более традиционного пива. Скорее всего положительный эффект от умеренного потребления вина есть, но не все народы имеют культуру потребления алкоголя в малых количествах, а опасность регулярного превышения дозы "лекарства" очевидна.  :Smilie: 

Липопротеины высокой плотности (ЛВП), который переносят холестерин обратно от тканей в печень, кроме можно увеличить умеренными физическими упражнениями и потреблением полиненасыщенных жирных кислот, которые находятся в растительных маслах, семенах, орехах и морепродуктах.  Было проведено знаменитые исследование здоровья эскимосов, которые питаются исключительно мясной пищей с большим содержанием холестерина, то есть по современным представлениям "нездоровой" , однако часта сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний у них оказалось очень низкой. Этот факт как раз объясется потреблением ими большого количества полиненасыщенных жиров, которыми богаты морепродукты.

Сам факт перенесения холестерина обратно в печень с помощью ЛВП еще мало говорит о пользе, так как он может отправляться обратно к тканям или даже, будучи экскретирован вместе с желчью в кишечник, всасываться обратно. Чтобы задержать его в кишечнике полезно употреблять пищу богатую волокнами, то есть каши, бобовые, овощи и фрукты.  Така вот скучная полезная диета получается  :Smilie:

----------

Gilave (11.01.2011), Алексей Е (11.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (13.01.2011)

----------


## Бхусуку

> Така вот скучная полезная диета получается


Имя этой диеты давно известно. Это - диета Аткинса.  :Big Grin: 

Но опять же речь не о диетах, а о пользе/вреде алкоголя.

----------


## Steppenwolf

Вот несколько выдержек из статьи THE HEALTH BENEFITS OF WINE
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

Корелляция между потреблением красного вина и уменьшением риска атеросклероза еще не означает, что одно является причиной другого.




> Epidemiological evidence from various populations around the world has consistently identified wine consumption with increased longevity and reduced atherosclerotic mortality (26, 59, 61, 62, 94, 150, 151, 152, 153, 178, 194). *However, a statistical correlation between wine consumption and lower rates of atherosclerosis does not genuinely resolve the key question of whether it is wine consumption or its associated pattern of moderate ethanol consumption that is associated with decreased atherosclerotic mortality.*


Так как красное вино, это достаточно дорогой продукт, то люди, которые его пьют могу в целом позволить питаться лучше, чем остальные люди, поэтому наблюдаемый положительный эффект вина может быть просто следствием здоровой диеты.




> Wine, and especially red wine, is a luxury product, usually consumed as part of a full meal, and it is astringent and bitter. As a result, spontaneous wine consumption, within pre-1991 populations particularly, depends on multiple cultural, social, economic, and gender- and age-related factors (31). These complex factors that underlie spontaneous wine consumption make it possible that some other important variable or coincident patterns of behavior that have yet to be statistically isolated and that are highly correlated with wine consumption are truly responsible for increased longevity within wine drinking populations. Indeed, the correlation of wine consumption with other health-promoting dietary factors is highly significant (186). Thus, ecological epidemiology has served as an excellent means to generate hypotheses, but, at the same time, the bias inherent to wine drinking among the populations studied provides this approach with little ability to resolve the health benefits of wine.


Эффект на здоровье от потребления спирта можно описать в виде j-образной  кривой. При умеренном потреблении наблюдается некоторый положительный эффект, однако если превышать дозу, негативные эффекты резко идут вверх.




> The consensus view developed from >50 published epidemiological studies was summarized in a 1999 International Life Sciences Institute Europe monograph (102). This group accepted as scientific fact that the effects of ethanol on overall mortality in modern western populations follow a J-shaped curve. In such a relationship, moderate ethanol intakes produce a significant reduction in mortality relative to abstinence from ethanol, but, beyond moderate intakes, mortality rises sharply.


Умеренным потреблением считается 120-150 г вина в день (12-15 г в пересчете на спирт):




> Given that only moderate ethanol intakes are associated with increased longevity, it is important to define ethanol in takes that are consistent with moderation. The National Institute on Alcohol Abuse and Alcoholism defined a single moderate serving of wine as 120 ml, providing 12.4 g of ethanol (117). Others defined a serving as 150 ml (127).


Положительное действие красного вина можно объяснить его антиоксидантами. Интересно, что в одном стакане вина содержится столько же антиоксидантов как в двух чашках чая. Привет Шаману  :Smilie: 




> Based on the calculations of Panganga et al (127), the antioxidant activity in 1 glass of red wine (150 ml) was equivalent to that found in 12 glasses of white wine, 2 cups of tea, 5 apples, 5 (100-g) portions of onion, 5.5 portions of eggplant, 3.5 glasses of black currant juice, 500 ml of beer, 7 glasses of orange juice, or 20 glasses of apple juice (long-life).


В целом статья довольно большая. Если кому интересно, пишите на ПС, могу прислать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Липопротеины высокой плотности (ЛВП), который переносят холестерин обратно от тканей в печень, кроме можно увеличить умеренными физическими упражнениями и потреблением полиненасыщенных жирных кислот, которые находятся в растительных маслах, семенах, орехах и морепродуктах. 
> .....
> Чтобы задержать его в кишечнике полезно употреблять пищу богатую волокнами, то есть каши, бобовые, овощи и фрукты.  Така вот скучная полезная диета получается


Спасибо за интереную информацию!

P.S. Лично я, исходя из вышеизложенного, сделал в очередной раз следующий сенсационный вывод: простирания, здоровая пища, практика Дхармы. Пиво/Вино/Водка и нафиг не нужны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Steppenwolf

Не могу получить доступ к статье Pandanga об антиоксидантной активности расного вина. Было бы интересно с каким чаем проводили сравнение, потому что антиоксидантная активность зеленого чая гораздо выше, чем черного. Если вино сравнивали с черным чаем, то зеленый должен оказаться еще более эффективным. Опять же не факт, что Panganga спец по завариванию чая  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Пиво/Вино/Водка и нафиг не нужны.


Ну, кому как... а я пиво полакать мастер, а красное вино вообще люблю.
С водкой злоупотреблять не стоит, но иногда 100 грамм вполне ништяк... под позы, с соленым огуречиком и моей квашеной капустой.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Таариши! А ведь мы все читали ЭТО?  :Smilie: 

http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/vodka.html

Внушаить!

----------


## coma

Не понимаю какой смысл дискутировать о физиологических аспектах влияния,
тело это сосуд ума и как зеркало отражает происходящее в уме,и вообще что для одного лекарство для других яд. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
На эту тему есть история: Учитель в монастыре сидит ест курицу,заходит монах и спрашивает ,учитель вы же говорили что есть мясо вредно ,поэтому я вам её и не предлагаю сказал учитель. :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (11.01.2011)

----------


## Gilave

> Этот факт как раз объясется потреблением ими большого количества полиненасыщенных жиров, которыми богаты морепродукты.
> 
> Сам факт перенесения холестерина обратно в печень с помощью ЛВП еще мало говорит о пользе, так как он может отправляться обратно к тканям или даже, будучи экскретирован вместе с желчью в кишечник, всасываться обратно. Чтобы задержать его в кишечнике полезно употреблять пищу богатую волокнами, то есть каши, бобовые, овощи и фрукты.  Така вот скучная полезная диета получается





> Имя этой диеты давно известно. Это - диета Аткинса. 
> Но опять же речь не о диетах, а о пользе/вреде алкоголя.


Это совсем не Аткинса  :Smilie:  Это диета Монтиньяка. Разница в них существенная  :Cool:

----------


## Джигме

Господа специалисты, скажите мне плиз, 50 грамм виски в день это полезно или это путь к алкоголизму и плохому здоровью?

----------


## Буль

В виски нет полезных ингредиентов. Но и доза в 50 грамм вряд ли способна нанести сколько-нибудь заметный ущерб здоровью.

----------

Джигме (12.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Господа специалисты, скажите мне плиз, 50 грамм виски в день это полезно или это путь к алкоголизму и плохому здоровью?


вискарь вискарю рознь.. какое вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот тут сегодня принесло из настенных росписей в Камбодже  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

В ад партию водки завезли  :Smilie: ?

----------

Sforza (11.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Господа специалисты, скажите мне плиз, 50 грамм виски в день это полезно или это путь к алкоголизму и плохому здоровью?


В рамках той традиции которая у вас указана весь вопрос в том чтоб не потерять контроль, а это мягко говоря непросто.
Легче не пить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В ад партию водки завезли ?


На нем же чисто камбоджийскими буквами написано BEER  :Smilie:

----------

Слава Эркин (11.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Не разглядел. А мало ли что на бутылки напишут  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Лодой

> Вот тут сегодня принесло из настенных росписей в Камбодже


вот-бы целиком посмотреть это изображение!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> вот-бы целиком посмотреть это изображение!


Задайте вопрос *автору*, да сгоняйте.

----------


## Джигме

> вискарь вискарю рознь.. какое вы имеете в виду?


Да весь набор. От одно солодового и купажированного до бурбонов.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот тут сегодня принесло из настенных росписей в Камбодже


Чета у них у всех маникюр.  :EEK!:

----------

Лодой (13.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

А за него тоже туда попадают  :Wink:  И за короткие юбки  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Неа, не так. 
Туда попадают не за него, но его делают даже там.  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (12.01.2011)

----------


## Лодой

Сколько должно пройт времени чтоб с магазинных полок , да и из сознания людей ушла эта гадость!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Сколько должно пройт времени чтоб с магазинных полок , да и из сознания людей ушла эта гадость!


Думаю, что если уйдет, то очень не скоро  :Frown:

----------

Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Да весь набор. От одно солодового и купажированного до бурбонов.


в виски есть эллаговая кислота http://altermedicina.com/article/ellagovaya-kislota
как одно из перспективных соединений обл. антиканцерогенным дейстивием....
но похмелье 8 из 10 баллов, тогда как водка 3 из 10 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Топпер

*Модераторское: просьба обойтись без пропаганды алкоголя.*

----------

Еше Нинбо (13.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

А где срединный путь? Только только написали о том что есть потенциально полезного в алкоголе так сразу пропаганда, наверное имеет смысл обсуждать предмет разносторонне а не однобоко.
Пыс: ща мне еще наверное штраф влепят, эх.

----------


## Топпер

Срединный путь - это середина между крайностью аскетизма, под которым понимали *умерщвление тела* (а не отказ от алкоголя) и крайностью гедонизма, когда можно себе потакать. 
Срединный путь - это брахмачарья. Отказ от всего того, что не является *необходимым* для поддержания функционирования тела.

----------

Иосиф В (13.01.2011), Леонид Ш (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

Касательно обсуждения того или иного предмета что является Срединным путем? Ну вот например в случае с алкоголем, неужели позиция алкоголь вреден и мы его не обсуждаем это не крайность? Утрирую.

Насколько понимаю Срединный путь это не только "избегание" крайностей связанных с физическим телом, но так же и "избегание" крайности в суждениях, концепциях и прочем "сознательном".

----------


## Топпер

> Касательно обсуждения того или иного предмета что является Срединным путем? Ну вот например в случае с алкоголем, неужели позиция алкоголь вреден и мы его не обсуждаем это не крайность? Утрирую.


Нет. Это, как раз, в русле Учения Будды.



> Насколько понимаю Срединный путь это не только "избегание" крайностей связанных с физическим телом, но так же и "избегание" крайности в суждениях, концепциях и прочем "сознательном".


Будда такого в Дхаммачаккапаватана сутте не говорил насчёт суждений:
"Есть, о монахи, две крайности, в которые пусть не вдается подвижник.
Одна – это склонность к чувственным удовольствиям по отношению к чувственным объектам: низкая, пошлая, обывательская, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Другая – это склонность себя изнурять, тяжкая, невежественная, не приносящая пользы. Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет
Каков же, монахи, этот верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий,

к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет?

Это – благородный восьмеричный путь, а именно: правильное понимание, правильная решимость, правильная речь, *правильные поступки* (в кои входит Паньча сила с её отказом от алкоголя), правильные средства к существованию, правильное усилие, правильная осознанность, правильное сосредоточение.".

----------

Иосиф В (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

Премного благодарен! Но, значит ли это то что нельзя обсуждать то что прямо запрещено делать?

Насчет сутты. Будда говорит о чувственных удовольствиях по отношению к чувственным объектам, разве какя либо идея не представляет из  себя чувственного объекта? Посему не совсем понял каким образом вы свели к аскетизму выражающемуся в умерщвлении плоти и гедонизму.

----------


## Топпер

> Премного благодарен! Но, значит ли это то что нельзя обсуждать то что прямо запрещено делать?


Обсуждение о пользе алкоголя - это по сути призыв его употреблять.



> На форуме запрещены призывы к применению наркотических и психотропных препаратов.





> Насчет сутты. Будда говорит о чувственных удовольствиях по отношению к чувственным объектам, разве какя либо идея не представляет из  себя чувственного объекта?


Я специально привёл и трактовку про Восмьеричный Путь. Вот это - средина. А там про Паньча сила есть.



> Посему не совсем понял каким образом вы свели к аскетизму выражающемуся в умерщвлении плоти и гедонизму.


Я пояснил, что употребление алкоголя - это не Срединный путь, а гедонизм.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.01.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Статейки о пользе алкоголя в малых дозах, проплачены алкогольными корпорациями, так же как образ мачо с сигарой - табачными корпорациями. Возможный профит от употребления рюмки алкоголя в день - уменьшение холистерина в сосудах, но при этом наносится вред моску и другим органам. Не хотите холистерина в сосудах - не жрите холодец перед сном  :Smilie: , а еще лучше становитесь вегетарианцем.

----------

Vladiimir (14.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.01.2011), Алексей Е (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Обсуждение о пользе алкоголя - это по сути призыв его употреблять.


В данном случае обсуждается объект с его плюсами и минусами, т.е. объективно рассматриваются и плюсы и минусы а не только плюсы с целью пропаганды.




> Я специально привёл и трактовку про Восмьеричный Путь. Вот это - средина. А там про Паньча сила есть.


 С Восьмеричным путем все понятно, я про другое, я говорил о том что Срединный путь это не только пресловутый аскетизм и гедонизм на уровне плоти, это так же касается сознания.




> Я пояснил, что употребление алкоголя - это не Срединный путь, а гедонизм.


Насколько я понимаю все не так обобщенно, например употребление алкоголя в качестве лекарственных средств или в лечебных процедурах не является гедонизмом?
Не будет является гедонизмом употребление по принуждению, кем либо либо в связи с чем либо. 
Гедонизмом будет является употребление с целью возникновения чувственных удовольствий, или нет?

----------


## Топпер

> В данном случае обсуждается объект с его плюсами и минусами, т.е. объективно рассматриваются и плюсы и минусы а не только плюсы с целью пропаганды.


Будда считал, что плюсы не перевешивают минусы.



> С Восьмеричным путем все понятно, я про другое, я говорил о том что Срединный путь это не только пресловутый аскетизм и гедонизм на уровне плоти, это так же касается сознания.


Да. И на уровне сознания нужно бороться с алчностью. А желание алкоголя - это именно оттуда.



> Насколько я понимаю все не так обобщенно, например употребление алкоголя в качестве лекарственных средств или в лечебных процедурах не является гедонизмом?


Это вынужденная мера, когда нет заменителей без алкоголя.



> Не будет является гедонизмом употребление по принуждению, кем либо либо в связи с чем либо. 
> Гедонизмом будет является употребление с целью возникновения чувственных удовольствий, или нет?


И это тоже.

----------

Леонид Ш (13.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

> Будда считал, что плюсы не перевешивают минусы.


Никто и не говорит про перевешивание. 
Будда и не говорил что следует следовать только плюсам, бывают ситуации когда необходим сделать минус чтобы получился плюс. Джатака про Бодхисаттву мореплавателя тому пример.

----------


## Топпер

> Никто и не говорит про перевешивание. 
> Будда и не говорил что следует следовать только плюсам, бывают ситуации когда необходим сделать минус чтобы получился плюс. Джатака про Бодхисаттву мореплавателя тому пример.


Я не уверен, что в примере с мореплавателем плюсы перевешивают. Боюсь, что в глобальной перспективе получается огромный минус. Ведь этой джатакой оправдывают любые злодеяния. Ведь можно дойти костров инквизиции и газовых камер, применяя превентивные насильственные меры.

----------


## Иосиф В

Можно рассмотреть  более практичный пример,  убийство кого либо защищая себя или своих близких, т.е. при самообороне.
Кстати в Тибете  Ландарму убили руководствуясь плюсом, ну или стремлением избежать минуса.

----------


## Топпер

> Можно рассмотреть  более практичный пример,  убийство кого либо защищая себя или своих близких, т.е. при самообороне.


Даже в таком случае убийство не становится благим делом и не приносит благую камму. Оно - вынужденная мера, которая тоже принесёт свой неблагой плод.



> Кстати в Тибете  Ландарму убили руководствуясь плюсом, ну или стремлением избежать минуса.


Да, такое бывает. Но это от непросветлённости убийцы. Он во-первых не знает, как по-другому можно решить проблему, а во-вторых мыслит категориями "моё" - "чужое" т.е. ещё не постиг анатта.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Иосиф В, да нет в алкоголе ничего хорошего, если и есть какие-то плюсы для некоторых мест(?), то всегда присутствует такой минус как вред мозгу при любой дозе алкоголя.
Тогда в рамках буддизма, как вы думаете, нужен ли буддисту здоровый мозг?

----------

Vladiimir (14.01.2011), Алексей Е (13.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Алкоголь притупляет ясность. Этим все  сказано. О какой пользе может идти речь? (ритуальное использование, естественно к этому не относится)

----------

Аким Иваныч (13.01.2011), Доржик (13.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

Не становится, просто субъективная польза больше чем субъективный вред. 
Все это сказано лишь к тому что утверждать что следовать необходимо только чистому "плюсу" не совсем корректно, факты показывают что бывает по всякому, говорить что это плохо лишь потому что у этого есть минус неправильно, так же как и говорить что это хорошо так как есть некий плюс. 

Когда то в Китае решили что воробьи это плохо, и всех уничтожили, последствия были катастрофичны http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Уничтожение_воробьёв

Насколько я понимаю основную роль в запрете алкоголя Буддой сыграла его одурманивающая роль, насколько я знаю воздействие алкоголя на разные этносы разное, есть люди сохраняют трезвость и алкоголь на них оказывает только токсичное воздействие, если бы индусы и еже с ними обладали такой физиологией вопрос о алкоголе возможно и не ставился бы.

В своих размышлениях я руководствуюсь Калама суттой.

----------


## Топпер

И где в Калама сутте про то, что стоит пить алкоголь?
Почему все так однобоко читают Калама сутту? А ведь там Будда чётко говорит, что не стоит делать то, что осуждается мудрыми. Если буддийские учители говорят, что алкоголь не нужно пить (о чём можно прочесть во множестве книг), если сам Будда говорил о неполезности употребления хмельного, зачем же ставить себя на первое место по мудрости?

В общем, шутки шутками, но давайте без дальнейшей пропаганды алкоголя. Это я уже как модератор пишу.

----------


## Иосиф В

> Иосиф В, да нет в алкоголе ничего хорошего, если и есть какие-то плюсы для некоторых мест(?), то всегда присутствует такой минус как вред мозгу при любой дозе алкоголя.
> Тогда в рамках буддизма, как вы думаете, нужен ли буддисту здоровый мозг?


Здоровый мозг нужен, само собой, буддист и алкоголь тем более в дозах критических для мозга в принципе понятия не совместимые. Насчет того что любая доза вредна мозгу, а как вы думаете что делать со смогом на улице - канцерогены оказывают негативное действие на мозг, теперь буддист обязан сидет в экологически чистом районе?В мегаполисе  много всего от чего тело страдает  :Smilie:  




> Алкоголь притупляет ясность. Этим все  сказано. О какой пользе может идти речь? (ритуальное использование, естественно к этому не относится)


Всем ли людям, в каких дозах, какой алкоголь? 
В курсе ли вы что алкоголь в мизерных дозах содержится в кисломолочных продуктах например в кумысе содержится 1—3 % этанола (в крепком до 4,5 %), в квасе — от 0,6 до 2,2 %..

По моему в первую плохо употреблять алкогольные напитки с целью получить наркотические ощущения, так же плохо по моему огульно говорить что алкоголь - плохо и мы его обсуждать не будем.



> И где в Калама сутте про то, что стоит пить алкоголь?
> Почему все так однобоко читают Калама сутту?


Каламма сутта как основа для того чтобы критически мыслить самому а не пользоваться жесткими рамками. Мудрые медики говорят что алкоголь не так вреден, мудрые ортодоксы могут утверждать что алкоголь запретен даже как дезинфекция, придется думать самому.
Вобщем Калама сутта не касательно алкоголя а касательно манеры рассуждения.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Здоровый мозг нужен, само собой, буддист и алкоголь тем более в дозах критических для мозга в принципе понятия не совместимые. Насчет того что любая доза вредна мозгу, а как вы думаете что делать со смогом на улице - канцерогены оказывают негативное действие на мозг, теперь буддист обязан сидет в экологически чистом районе?В мегаполисе  много всего от чего тело страдает


И причём тут окружающая ситуация (которую кто-то в силах исправить а кто-то нет) и намеренный приём дополнительного яда?

----------

Vladiimir (14.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011)

----------


## Иосиф В

> И причём тут окружающая ситуация (которую кто-то в силах исправить а кто-то нет) и намеренный приём дополнительного яда?


Вы можете уехать в монастырь где экологическая ситуация в разы лучше, ну или в деревню. 
А ситуация к тому что вред мозгу при употреблении того же кумыса не так и критичен, если вообще есть, особенно с учетом того что в организме и так есть "родной" спирт.
Простите, а где я сказал что нужно употреблять?  Я всего лишь высказался против того чтобы обсуждения алкоголя сводилось к определению его минусов, собственно пример с воробьями был как бы иронией на эту тему.

----------


## Топпер

При чём здесь родной спирт? Будда что-либо про родной спирт говорил? Почему такое неуважение обетов нравственности?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Но есть люди принимающие алкоголь и доживающие до старости в трезвом уме. Это говорит об умении и неумении пить.

----------

Норбу (13.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Срединный путь - это брахмачарья. Отказ от всего того, что не является *необходимым* для поддержания функционирования тела.


 :EEK!:  Я не хочу быть брахмачарьей!!! Разве это обязательно для практики буддизма???

----------


## Буль

> Обсуждение о пользе алкоголя - это по сути призыв его употреблять.


Если бы от алкоголя был только вред - то кто бы его пил и зачем? Другое дело что минусы значительно перевешивают плюсы. Но отрицать плюсы - абсолютно не взвешенная позиция. ИМХО.

----------

Норбу (13.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

> но похмелье 8 из 10 баллов, тогда как водка 3 из 10


В стакан нужно поменьше и пореже наливать, тогда и похмелья не будет. Ни 8 баллов, ни трёх, ни двух, ни одного.

Самое большое физиологическое отличие виски от водки состоит в том, что виски состоит из спирта-дистиллята из солода и зерна, тогда как российская водка - из спирта-ректификата из "пищевого сырья". По ГОСТам это обычно кукурузный жмых, сахарная свёкла и картофель. В спирте класса "Экстра" ещё и пищевая целлюлоза. Химически чистый ректификат практически не усваивается печенью, отсюда такая адовая дурь и тяжёлые запои. В виски такие компоненты запрещены законом Великобритании.

Грубо говоря спирт-дистиллят бьёт по печени, а ректификат - по мозгу.
Хорошая новость: клетки печени в отличие от клеток мозга восстанавливаются...  :Wink:

----------

Джигме (15.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Прием небольших доз еды тоже увеличивает продолжительность жизни (тут даже науку привлекать не надо). Между тем Будда ввел правила ограничения в еде, а алкоголь был им запрещен. Отсылка на "положительные качества" - это действительно пропаганда. Забавного здесь ничего нет, поднимите статистику сколько людей гибнет ежедневного, ежемесячно и ежегодно от этих "небольших доз увеличивающих жизнь".

----------

Vladiimir (14.01.2011), Джигме (15.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если бы от алкоголя был только вред - то кто бы его пил и зачем? Другое дело что минусы значительно перевешивают плюсы. Но отрицать плюсы - абсолютно не взвешенная позиция. ИМХО.


У меня у вам встречный вопрос по употреблению табака и наркотиков. В них нашли что-либо полезное, что их употребляют?

----------

Pema Sonam (13.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Забавного здесь ничего нет, поднимите статистику сколько людей гибнет ежедневного, ежемесячно и ежегодно от этих "небольших доз увеличивающих жизнь".


Забавного действительно ничего нет, но не надо так утрировать. Если мы посмотрим статистику смертности от врачебных ошибок, то мы запректим походы к докторам?

Чисто для проформы повторю, что я за использование алкоголя исключительно в медицинских и ритуальных целях  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011)

----------


## Алексей Е

Практика буддизма будет затрудненна при отсутствии материальных средств, из опыта практикующих высказывающихся и на БФ, в частности
Жизненный опыт подсказывает, что есть пути позволяющие относительно легко и безопасно, но не совсем законно и слегка нарушая нравственные устои и заповеди этого самого буддизма получить эти средства.
Зачем тогда соответствовать каким-то нормам? Легкий обман, с целью получения выгоды. Распространение наркотиков "легких", чем это плохо?
Еще смешнее, мы все в самсаре, в различной степени ум (сознание) отравлен и омрачен. Зачем бороться с омрачениями, можно и пропустить парочку, с которыми жизнь кажется легче.

----------


## Dondhup

Вы серьезно так считаете?

----------


## Топпер

> Я не хочу быть брахмачарьей!!! Разве это обязательно для практики буддизма???


В Чане, вроде бы, тоже есть Паньча сила?

----------


## Алексей Е

> Вы серьезно так считаете?


если это ко мне, то конечно нет, просто все эти поиски пользы в алкоголе.. Почему бы и еще в каких-то сферах пользу не поискать.

----------

Dondhup (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

У нас тут половина участников разницы между Дхаромой и учениями тиртиков не видит в свете этого рюмочка другая вообще не заметна  :Frown:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сколько должно пройт времени чтоб с магазинных полок , да и из сознания людей ушла эта гадость!


Сколько вам нужно времени для практики, чтобы переродиться в Дэвачене?  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В любом случае алкоголь может перетянуть человека и сделать его алкоголиком. Если пить часто это дорога в алкоголики конченые. Очень опасно. Раньше проще смотрел на алкоголь, но сейчас что-то страшно становится от мысли стать конченым алкашом.

----------

Dondhup (14.01.2011), Vladiimir (14.01.2011), Алексей Е (14.01.2011), Буль (14.01.2011), Джигме (15.01.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.01.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я не ханжа и лично не против выпить и хорошего коньяку,виски,водки и пива ,но всегда памятую о том ,что как я страдал от пьяных родственников,друзей ,знакомых,которые напившись без меры творили "неблагие" дела.

----------

Аня Приходящая (17.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Получается те из нас кто не выпивает да ж рюмки ханжи  :Smilie: ?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (15.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

...а еще он может стать религиозным фанатиком и крушить христианские церкви или вообще нарушить самайи, разочаровавшись в буддизме и уйдя в христианство с библиотекой, которой будет потрясать на кураевнике. Он может привязаться к мясу и начать убивать живых существ. Вариантов падения столько, что устанешь перечислять

Я не очень понимаю, почему если есть некий феномен, то его нельзя рассмотреть, поскольку чисто умозрительно кто-то что-то может неправильно подумать и совершить падение? Может наоборот имеет смысл что-то обсуждать 9конечно находясь в рамках и не скатываясь к холивару), чтобы понять почему так хорошо. а не плохо?

----------


## Буль

> Я не ханжа и лично не против выпить и хорошего коньяку,виски,водки и пива


И как Вы себя после всего этого чувствуете?  :Confused:

----------

Читтадхаммо (15.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

И когда люди перестанут пользовалься парфюмерией? Отдельные извращенцы смеют спать на высоких кроватях!

А отдельные безнравственные люди (о, май гад) даже принимают пищу ПОСЛЕ полудня!

Когда вся этаж мерзость уйдет из нашей жизни?!

... from mobile ...

----------

Аньезка (15.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (17.01.2011), Артем Тараненко (15.01.2011), Буль (15.01.2011), Евгений Грейт (15.01.2011), Слава Эркин (15.01.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> И как Вы себя после всего этого чувствуете?


Раньше бывало если перепью ,то очень долго болел до 10 дней отходил ,потом мог не пить вообще  до полугода.Самое главное -моральные страдания и сожаления ,раскаяние-это очень помогает в дальнейшем воздерживаться.Но в последние годы до такого не доходило,просто иногда невозможно отказаться и приходится пригублять что-бы не обидеть человека.

----------

Доржик (15.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Бурятам вообще пить нельзя, по крайне мере водку.
Вписываться в алкогольные традиции - пригублять чтоб не обидеть - то ж не обязательно, в конце концов практика Дхармы важнее чем мнимые обиды.

У меня раньше в окружении были те кому обижаться и те кто считали что настоящий мужик пьет, сейчас таких нет  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (15.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> И когда люди перестанут пользовалься парфюмерией? Отдельные извращенцы смеют спать на высоких кроватях!
> 
> А отдельные безнравственные люди (о, май гад) даже принимают пищу ПОСЛЕ полудня!
> 
> Когда вся этаж мерзость уйдет из нашей жизни?!
> 
> ... from mobile ...


Ну зачем же все в одну кучу валить  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов



----------

Vladiimir (15.01.2011), Артем Тараненко (15.01.2011), Буль (15.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (15.01.2011), Евгений Грейт (15.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (15.01.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> И когда люди перестанут пользовалься парфюмерией? Отдельные извращенцы смеют спать на высоких кроватях!
> 
> А отдельные безнравственные люди (о, май гад) даже принимают пищу ПОСЛЕ полудня!
> 
> Когда вся этаж мерзость уйдет из нашей жизни?!
> 
> ... from mobile ...


Как-то  раз -два пшикнул на очко нашего дошатого туалета очень дорогущим  парфюмом, но к сожалению запах этого творения гламура никак  не мог  перебить аромат обыкновенного сортира,а высокие кровати вообще редкость в бурятии,монголии -они обычно не выше локтя обыкновенного  монголоида .А насчёт принятия после полудня-раньше наша бабушка вообще варила суп с  лапшой не раньше 20 часов вечера и ничего не особо извратились .А мерзость этой сансарной жизни была,есть и будет всегда .

----------


## Azzey

> Бурятам вообще пить нельзя, по крайне мере водку.
> Вписываться в алкогольные традиции - пригублять чтоб не обидеть - то ж не обязательно, в конце концов практика Дхармы важнее чем мнимые обиды.


Практика Дхармы - это Срединный Путь, предполагающий не придерживаться никаких крайностей. И здесь пить через меру, как и не пить вообще - это две крайности. Конечно, не пить вообще - более положительная крайность. Но ведь можно выпить столько, сколько тебе достаточно, не одурманив ум. Мне, например, уже 2-х бокалов шампанского будет много.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Майя П

Оказывается у некоторых форумчан:снижение толерантности к алкоголю - 3 стадия алкоголизма :EEK!: , отягощенное прошлое?
(10 дней похмелья, 2 бокала шампанского..)

----------


## Neroli

> Как-то раз -два пшикнул на очко нашего дошатого туалета очень дорогущим парфюмом, но к сожалению запах этого творения гламура никак не мог перебить аромат обыкновенного сортира


А душитесь вы наверное Пемолюксом?

----------

Артем Тараненко (15.01.2011), Майя П (15.01.2011), Спокойный (15.01.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Два или три года назад подался в баню под самый Новый год. Народу почти не было, кроме нескольких мужиков. Сел себя в углу, подальше от них, расставлявших на лавке пиво, водку и закусь.
Паримся, сохнем, всё нормально, хотя голоса у мужиков всё громче... : )

И вдруг один подходит ко мне, вдвоём со стаканом: "С наступающим тебя!"
Говорю: "Взаимно : )".
"А чего один скучаешь? Пошли к нам, выпьем по-людски..."
"Извини, -- говорю, -- не пью я..."
"Ты чего? Праздник же, надо старый год провожать... Или ты в завязке?"
"Понимаешь... Вот тебе, когда выпьешь, классно?"
"Конечно! : )"
"А мне вот так же -- когда не пью! Не обижайся, ладно? : )"

Мужик рассмеялся, и больше они меня не теребили.

----------

Dondhup (15.01.2011), Vladiimir (15.01.2011), Алексей Е (15.01.2011), Буль (15.01.2011), Доржик (17.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.01.2011), Слава Эркин (15.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Как-то  раз -два пшикнул на очко нашего дошатого туалета очень дорогущим  парфюмом, но к сожалению запах этого творения гламура никак  не мог  перебить аромат обыкновенного сортира,а высокие кровати вообще редкость в бурятии,монголии -они обычно не выше локтя обыкновенного  монголоида .А насчёт принятия после полудня-раньше наша бабушка вообще варила суп с  лапшой не раньше 20 часов вечера и ничего не особо извратились .А мерзость этой сансарной жизни была,есть и будет всегда .



Мне вообще нравяться низкие кровати в японском стиле. Возмодно выскоие кровати на Руси из-за холодов были введены, в Индии климат другой.

Когда в избе ночуешь то утром холодно, из под тулупа вылезать не хочется.
Лучше всего на печке спать  :Smilie:

----------

Иосиф В (17.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

про низкие и высокие кровати Падмасамбхава упоминал.....для тех кто практикует Ваджраяну

----------


## Dondhup

"Слушайте же мои ученики - монахи и послушники. Если пристраститесь к пьянству, то не обретете покоя, а будете испытывать все те (перечисленные) страдания. Зачем вы говорите: “Буддам-то подносят водку, а нам ее пить запрещают?” Но ведь вы - то, не достигшие степени будд, не можете пользоваться их дарами. Посмотрите, например, притчи о том, как погибла лиса, сломав себе хребет, пытаясь прыгнуть так же далеко, как лев, или о том, как погибла пташка, обломив себе крылья, пытаясь взлететь столь же высоко, как и Гаруда. Если можете употреблять напиток будд, то почему не желаете соблюдать правила поведения, изложенные Буддой в Винае, и законы, установленные в тантрической Ваджраяне?
Когда подносят водку хранителям святого учения, благословляя ее с пожеланием, чтобы она обратилась в пять видов мяса и пять видов нектара, те (хранители), примешивая к ней яд пяти пороков всех живых существ, выпивают все, избавляя этим существ от их грехов.
В число пяти видов мяса входят человечье, лошадиное и собачье мясо. Вы должны будете съесть их. В число пяти видов нектара входят “вонючая” и “очень вонючая” жидкости. Это человеческие моча и кал. Вы, невзирая на отталкивающий вид, должны будете многократно испить их, как будто это нектар. Если сможете сделать это - вам будет дозволено пить водку. Если не сможете - будет запрещено.
.....
Полностью откажитесь от вредоносной водки - причины всех пороков! "

Гуру Ринпоче

----------

Pema Sonam (15.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.01.2011), Алексей Е (15.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (18.01.2011), Джигме (15.01.2011), Иосиф В (17.01.2011), Майя П (15.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.01.2011), Слава Эркин (15.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Практика Дхармы - это Срединный Путь, предполагающий не придерживаться никаких крайностей. И здесь пить через меру, как и не пить вообще - это две крайности. Конечно, не пить вообще - более положительная крайность. Но ведь можно выпить столько, сколько тебе достаточно, не одурманив ум. Мне, например, уже 2-х бокалов шампанского будет много.


Если следовать этой логике, то можно немножко людей резать, немножко с чужими женами спать, немножко воровать и т.п.

Срединный путь это отказ от крайностей аскетизма например умерщвления плоти или голодание от отказ от крайностей вовлекающего сансару поведения.
Для последователей сутры Будда однозначно сказал о необходимости отказа от водки, для последователей тантры есть например наставления Падмасамхавы. Я думаю буддист практикующей в прекрасной линии Кагью считает Гуру Ринпоче авторитетным Учителем?

----------

Vladiimir (16.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.01.2011), Алексей Е (15.01.2011), Джигме (15.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> И когда люди перестанут пользовалься парфюмерией? Отдельные извращенцы смеют спать на высоких кроватях!
> 
> А отдельные безнравственные люди (о, май гад) даже принимают пищу ПОСЛЕ полудня!
> 
> Когда вся этаж мерзость уйдет из нашей жизни?!
> 
> ... from mobile ...


Для мирян, если они не брали восемь обетов, всё это допустимо.

----------

Dondhup (15.01.2011), Raudex (16.01.2011), Джигме (15.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Практика Дхармы - это Срединный Путь, предполагающий не придерживаться никаких крайностей. И здесь пить через меру, как и не пить вообще - это две крайности. Конечно, не пить вообще - более положительная крайность. Но ведь можно выпить столько, сколько тебе достаточно, не одурманив ум. Мне, например, уже 2-х бокалов шампанского будет много.


Вы искажаете буддийское учение. Питие в меру не относится к срединному пути. Будда такому не учил.

----------

Dondhup (15.01.2011), Vladiimir (16.01.2011), Джигме (16.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> А как же обеты Паньча сила, которые вы у меня брали?


На мой взгляд водка - очень опасный напиток, через него модно все добродетели и обеты растерять. Хуже только наркотики. Курение то ж препятствие для практик особенно для тантриста, даже хуже водки.

Все эти вещества появились благодаря демонам и их употребление приводит к связи с такими демонами.

----------

Vladiimir (16.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (18.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> про низкие и высокие кровати Падмасамбхава упоминал.....для тех кто практикует Ваджраяну


Интересна причина введения этого правила.

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть ещё одна уловка, когда незнакомые люди навязывают выпивку, а тебе или неохота или просто не пьёшь. Сказать "Извини, нельзя мне. Я уже своё выпил, раньше..."
Народ обычно понимает правильно! : )

----------

Dondhup (15.01.2011), Vladiimir (16.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.01.2011), Доржик (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011), Шавырин (16.01.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Я даже будучи мирянином, сколько раз говорил "по вере нельзя". И проблем не было.

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011), Юй Кан (16.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Интересна причина введения этого правила.


в разговоре с Еше Цогьял....
смысл примерно таков... раньше времени, не достигнув сиддхи: сидение и спальное место должно быть ниже..... . Если человек займет высокое место раньше времени, то непременно оттуда упадет.... 
(летом для Комджо Ванду приготовили очень красивый трон, с вышитыми подушками в виде лотоса и он отказался туда сесть.... вероятно по той же причине....)

----------

Dondhup (16.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

откажитесь от водки... И то верно, если у вас проблемы, то и от кефира тоже откажитесь.

Кефир, он тоже до добра не доведет.

А то как от кефира да к водке перейдете? Да сразу на нём и влетите во вторую стадию алкоголизма? 

Также стоит отворачиваться от молочных магазинов, иначе покатитесь по порочной стезе: молоко– кефир– водка– белая горячка.

Пс: водку не пью.

Этот тред мне напоминает встречу ячейки общества анонимных алкоголиков!

... from mobile ...

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.01.2011), Буль (17.01.2011), Кузьмич (17.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> откажитесь от водки... И то верно, если у вас проблемы, то и от кефира тоже откажитесь.
> 
> Кефир, он тоже до добра не доведет.
> 
> А то как от кефира да к водке перейдете? Да сразу на нём и влетите во вторую стадию алкоголизма? 
> 
> Также стоит отворачиваться от молочных магазинов, иначе покатитесь по порочной стезе: молоко– кефир– водка– белая горячка.
> 
> Пс: водку не пью.
> ...


Это же утрированный стеб. Это очень хорошо что Вы не пьете водку, но может поэтому и стебетесь свысока кефир и т.д. У меня несколько близких знакомых от водки умерло, остановка сердца, вовремя не опохмелились и т.д. Да и вообще алкоголизм захватил большинство людей. На тех работах что я работал почти всегда коллектив пьющий попадался, причем женщины пили похлеще нашего, пятница праздник и повод выпить, в субботу опохмелиться, в воскресенье отойти и в пн на работу. Не говоря о днях рождения и других праздниках, вплоть до обмывания мелких покупок, таких как кепка). Реально один раз кепку шефа обмывали, хотя это конечно шуточный повод был но все-таки обмывали ведь кепку. Все бары, кафешки, рестораны в Улан-Удэ забиты в пятницу. Водка цистернами пьется.

----------

Dondhup (17.01.2011), Vladiimir (17.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (18.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (18.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (18.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

А сколько же гибнет от холестерина в сосудах! Ужас...

... from mobile ...

----------

Буль (17.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Опять 25. Смерть от водки и смерть по причинам холестерина и т.д. это несколько разные вещи. Люди вообще всегда и везде умирают по разным причинам, но алкоголизм это та причина которая как наркотик. Такой же наркотик, только смерть не наступает так быстро, как от наркотиков. Допустим: 
-От алкоголя гибнет столько много людей 
-А сколько гибнет от холестерина в сосудах! Ужас... 
-От алкоголя столько много бытовых убийств 
-А сколько людей в авариях гибнет! Ужас... 
Никто не застрахован от алкоголизма. Люди которые были уверены что у них будет все хорошо, что они никогда не будут пить, ломались и спивались из-за трудных ситуаций. Я видел отличниц которые спились. Еще раз повторю что будучи трезвенником стебаться над этой темой, для меня непонятно совсем. За гранью моего понимания.

----------

Vladiimir (17.01.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Поэтому лучше вообще не пить.

----------

Vladiimir (17.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (18.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Еще раз повторю, никто не застрахован от алкоголизма. Люди которые были уверены что у них будет все хорошо, что они никогда не будут пить, ломались и спивались из-за трудных ситуаций. Я видел отличниц которые спились.


А если мы не будем об этом говорить - количество спивающихся отличниц как-то уменьшится?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как количество спивающихся отличниц может уменьшиться от наших разговоров? Это тут вообще не при чем. Просто я говорю что со стороны легко смеяться и стебаться над какой-то проблемой в которую не вовлечен сам. Это обычно видимо. Когда кто-то падает на улице это для многих смешно, хотя это для упавшего проблема. Но когда человек сам падает он почему то не смеется в тот момент.

----------

Vladiimir (17.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (18.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (18.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это же утрированный стеб. Это очень хорошо что Вы не пьете водку, но может поэтому и стебетесь свысока кефир и т.д. У меня несколько близких знакомых от водки умерло, остановка сердца, вовремя не опохмелились и т.д. Да и вообще алкоголизм захватил большинство людей. На тех работах что я работал почти всегда коллектив пьющий попадался, причем женщины пили похлеще нашего, пятница праздник и повод выпить, в субботу опохмелиться, в воскресенье отойти и в пн на работу. Не говоря о днях рождения и других праздниках, вплоть до обмывания мелких покупок, таких как кепка). Реально один раз кепку шефа обмывали, хотя это конечно шуточный повод был но все-таки обмывали ведь кепку. Все бары, кафешки, рестораны в Улан-Удэ забиты в пятницу. Водка цистернами пьется.


Тут в одном из топиков Майя П. выдвинула тезис о том, что большинство болезней от переедания. Предлагаю всем отказаться от еды и перейти на диету чудлен.  :Smilie:  В Германии пиво с детства пить начинают, а сколько его пьется на Октоберфест - так Бурятию затопить можно и ничего пока живут. Знавал я людей, которые вели здоровый образ жизни, занимались йогой и умирали раньше проспиртованных алкоголиков, смалящих по пару пачек "Примы" в день. 

Просто в теме надо отделить мух от котлет. Если по уставу не положено - не пей. Имеешь моральную, идеологическую, прочие установки - не пей. Считаешь объектом самайи - употребляй, как объект самайи. Хочешь, чтобы другие не употребляли - молись, постись, слушай радио Радонеж становись наркологом с прицелом стать Главврачом Всея Руси

----------

Буль (17.01.2011), Иосиф В (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Тут в одном из топиков Майя П. выдвинула тезис о том, что большинство болезней от переедания. Предлагаю всем отказаться от еды и перейти на диету чудлен.  В Германии пиво с детства пить начинают, а сколько его пьется на Октоберфест - так Бурятию затопить можно и ничего пока живут. Знавал я людей, которые вели здоровый образ жизни, занимались йогой и умирали раньше проспиртованных алкоголиков, смалящих по пару пачек "Примы" в день. 
> 
> Просто в теме надо отделить мух от котлет. Если по уставу не положено - не пей. Имеешь моральную, идеологическую, прочие установки - не пей. Считаешь объектом самайи - употребляй, как объект самайи. Хочешь, чтобы другие не употребляли - молись, постись, слушай радио Радонеж становись наркологом с прицелом стать Главврачом Всея Руси


Да ну, сравнили немецкое пиво и водку, тем более самопальную. Таких случаев когда здоровенькие умирают раньше пьяниц мало и это некорректное сравнение. 
Думаете Главврач Всея руси может решить проблему алкоголизма? Ну-ну

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.01.2011), Майя П (17.01.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Да, Доржик, вы правы 


> Думаете Главврач Всея руси может решить проблему алкоголизма? Ну-ну



У Дандарона в Черной тетради, Первая благородная истина: очень популярно изложена общественная карма в отношении алкоголизма.... еще в 70 годы написана....все тоже самое :Confused:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да ну, сравнили немецкое пиво и водку


Т.е. немецкое пиво можно?  :Smilie:  Кстати, на "Балтике" в свое время проводились разработки специального пива для лечения алкоголиков.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пивной алкоголизм водочного не лучше.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

----------

Vladiimir (17.01.2011), Шавырин (17.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Пивной алкоголизм водочного не лучше.


А женский так вообще не лечится.  :Smilie:  Но тут вроде как не тема об алкоголизме, а тема об алкоголе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А еще плохо, когда в водку подмешивают глицерин.
Вреда он не принесет, но чувствуешь себя обманутым.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А женский так вообще не лечится.  Но тут вроде как не тема об алкоголизме, а тема об алкоголе.


Собственно, сам то по себе алкоголь - просто жидкость. Есть еще и кислоты, опасные для жизни, если их употреблять.

Поговорим о соляной кислоте?

Имхо, непонятна тема: алкоголикам ваши потуги по-барабану, непьющим - неактуальны. 

Так чего же воздух сотрясать?

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.01.2011), Буль (18.01.2011), Денис Евгеньев (17.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.01.2011)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Между алкоголиками и непьющими есть ещё прослойка (намного большая).

----------

Норбу (20.01.2011)

----------

